# My Art!



## Masterpaul (Jan 9, 2011)

Link:

http://p-olak.deviantart.com/gallery/



Preview:

















There are many more: Please comment and give me advice


----------



## Rydian (Jan 9, 2011)

Not everybody has a facebook account.


----------



## Masterpaul (Jan 9, 2011)

Wait So I cant Share the photo with someone who doesnt have facebook?

*Edit:*

http://p-olak.deviantart.com/gallery/

Enjoy!


----------



## Ethevion (Jan 11, 2011)

I love the drawings of the buildings. They're very well done.


----------

